# I love it when a plan comes together!



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Knight said:


> Are those turkey skins that you cured from years past? How did you connect them?


Kind of.....they are actual feathers (not on skin) from real turkeys, hot glued on one at a time. Yep, you could say I'm hardcore!!!! :evil:


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you retired or something? 

Tried skinning my gobbler last night, didn't go so well. Next year I will use a sharper knife and not shoot my bird so dang late in the day. I saved the wings and pinned the tail last night. I am going to try and use those next year to doctor up a decoy.


----------

